# bald face



## bubbzz (Apr 10, 2012)

hi, i've had my little bub for a while now and everyday i take her out and just chill with her and try to get her used to me.
when i take her out i take her out with her blanket and i've been seeing a lot of loose quills but having done my research before i got her i thought it could just be from quilling since she is young and it happens at a young age. I also see a lot of dead skin, so then i looked into the possibility of mites, i haven't seen any movement on her or on the blanket. I am taking her to the vet for a her first check up soon, but maybe you guys could help me figure out what's going on so i can help her a little before that since it may take a while for the appointment.

so her symptoms are :
- Dry skin
-her ears look quite dry swell
-loss of quills, and fur. there's a lot of fur on the blanket and she's starting to have a bald spot on her face were it's a little pink.

thank you so much!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Where is the bald spot on her face? Many hedgehogs don't have hair/have very sparse hair near their snout area. Maybe that's what you see? 

Unfortunately we can't really help you diagnose a problem (if there is one). Your vet will probably know best


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

This hedgies is now for sale on hoobly. I will take her in to make sure she gets the care needed pm me. I'm in ct


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds like dry skin and quilling to me. My Snickerz, had a lot of dry skin on his feet, face, ears and over all body. A few drops of flax seed oil and it has cleared up. He was also quilling when the dry skin was going on.


----------



## bubbzz (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks yeah, i think she is quilling because i gave her a bath and i check out her skin there doesn't seen to be anything moving or any bald spots where her gulls are.
but what i mean by bald on her face is i know there's no hair near the snout but above her eyes before her quills is supposed to be hair but it's missing on half her face. (the white hairs)


----------



## bubbzz (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted this a long time ago, 
I didn't want to make another one concerning this, so I thought I would add on to my old post.

So, my little lola has been doing great her quilling is over, she hasn't lost any at all, and they dry skin is very mild, I took her to the vet and she said everything was good, except apparently she had a urinary infection which has cleared up thanks to the antibiotics 

but the thing that is still bugging me even though the vet said it was fine is the bald spot on her head above her nose, it's not her snout, or her reverse-mohawk it's like around her eye, she didn't have whisker but a few are growing in but no sign of fur.
























any thoughts, how long do you think it should take for it to grow back since it has been about 3 months.
thank you!


----------



## bubbzz (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone, have any ideas?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's very odd! I'd have expected to see new fur growing in by now. Maybe her face is scarred somehow, and it's preventing new fur growth?


----------



## bubbzz (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe, she does scratch there a lot, like I said the vet said it was fine.
Even when I look at that part of her face it doesn't even seem like there are any hairs under the skin. The skin doesn't look dry either.
I know it probably started when I first got her she was renovating her home, and she didn't have liners at the time so she was on the recycled newspaper pellets, and pushing everything around probably got rid of some of it, and also the fact she was from a pet store who didn't know how to properly care for them (which made me sick to my stomach).
Any way, it doesn't seem to bother her, but I always keep an eye on it, maybe she likes the "au naturel" look  
thanks for the feed back though


----------

